# Cutting board glue



## mrtoasty (Jan 13, 2011)

OK, what is the glue of choice for cutting boards? My wife is wanting to make several units and I assume titebond II would be fine but thought I would ask the experts.

thanks

Les


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Titebond III also works well.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Les:

You are correct in your assumption that Titebond II will work fine, and I've used it on numerous occasions..But TitebondIII is actually better, like waho609 pointed out. It works great, also, because it is waterproof, and is the "choice" of glue for the majority of folks on LJs. nearly everyone I know uses III…. I also use use Titebond Extend for that "extra few minutes" that is needed to glue up things like cutting boards.
Just remember….don't ever soak your boards in soap and water…just wipe them down real good with a wet/damp cloth…..I usually put a coat or two of mineral oil on mine after several uses, just to keep it in good shape, and in between long periods where you don't use it for a while…....


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

When Tom Hanks built that life raft, at the end of the movie, "Cast Away," he assembled it with Titebond III.

If it got HIM home, it's good enough for me.

Now … of course … this is pure crap, on my part, but … I do like TBIII for cutting boards ;-)


----------



## BPS238 (Feb 22, 2012)

The Titebond website has a really neat feature that allows you to select a project or application and it will provide the best product for your needs. Really nice if you need long set up time, looking for the best glue for dark woods, etc.

If you select 'FDA approved woods for indirect food contact', there are 5 products available including Titebond II Premium Woodglue and Titebond III Ultimate Woodglue.

http://www.titebond.com/product_selector.aspx


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

To be a thorn in the side of all the cattle that think that TB is the ultimate glue, I recommend Gorilla Wood Glue.
http://www.gorillatough.com/index.php?page=wood-glue

Don't mistake this for the normal Gorilla glue. Too many do that obviously aren't capable of differentiating between glues.

Of course there are differences between glues, and many of the old time cutting boards were put together with hide glue and still hold together today, over 100 years later.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Not bad, *Dallas*: two insults in a relatively short post !


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

TBIII or Elmer's WOod Glue Max. Both are waterproof. WGM is a bit thicker.


----------



## Everett1 (Jun 18, 2011)

I use Gorilla Glue (Poly glue). For cutting boards, it fills in any small spaces extremely well, and has held up on my cutting boards (oldest one is almost a year old and we really beat on it.)

With it, you just have to make sure you wear gloves AND moisten both surfaces you are going to glue, and I only put the glue on one of the surfaces.


----------



## AcetolaOfRocknRolla (Oct 10, 2011)

FWIW, I am having good to really good results with my boards using TB III. I find that I am going through the glue like crazy, so have actually gone to getting TB III one gallon at a time. Shop around, I have found a gallon as cheap as $32/gal locally. Another shop down the street is trying to get $50/gal.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

My Lowe's has TBIII for $24/gallon.


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

Here's something interesting about glue:
http://www.diyprojects.info/bb/ftopic70.html


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Neil… I do try!

Glues on this forum are like what type of oil to use on another forum I belong to. 
Personally I don't have any preference in glues as long as they do the job. For years my dad used good old elmers white glue like we used in school for glue ups. About 12 years ago I saw a table he made back in the early 50's using Elmer's. It's still holding up nicely and has probably been used hard just about every day of it's life.

I wonder if school paste made from horse hooves would work?


----------

